# All Scandinavian languages: Pronounced as spelled?



## Andreas_Jensen

This post will only be for Scandinavians or speakers of these languages (faroese and islandic included). As I expect (hope ) these people to be able to read Danish, I'll do a post in my mother tongue, for once .


Hej!

Jeg ved at danskere er berygtede for at stave ordene helt anderledes end vi staver dem. Norsk bokmål derimod, forekommer for de fleste danskere som at være dansk, bare stavet som det udtales (håber ikke jeg sårer nogen!). Derfor ville jeg gerne vide om I, der taler andre skandinaviske sprog end dansk, generelt opfatter jeres sprog som værende skrevne og stavede som ordene udtales. På samme måde som spansk er det og tysk i nogen grad. F.eks. om man vil kunne lære svensk udelukkende ved at kunne nogle simple regler for udtale og så læse sig frem til resten. 

Jeg håber I forstår hvad jeg skriver! Og svar gerne på svensk og norsk 

- Andreas


----------



## jonquiliser

Hej Andreas! 

Hmm.. måste säga att jag inte vet. Man lär sig ju inte uttalsreglerna på samma sätt för sitt modersmål som i andra språk (om man lär sig dem i skolan eller liknande). Det finns endel saker som kan verka inkonsistenta (typ, när ä uttalas som [e] och när som [ä], och på motsvarande vis med e). Men tydligen finns endel regler, jag bara inte vet hur de funkar. 

Så jag kan faktiskt inte svara på din fråga...  Men månne här inte dyker upp någon annan svensktalande som kan ge bättre svar 

(Och det är helt ok med att skriva på danska, skoj att se hur ni uttrycker saker )


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Vel, mens norsk generelt har hatt en språkpolitikk som har gått ut på å få språket så fonemisk (skrive som man snakker) som mulig (med visse grenser), har dansk, så vidt jeg vet, ikke gjennomført særlig mange reformer på dette området. Det "lider" (ikke ta det ille opp  ) derfor av noe av det samme som engelsk (men i mindre grad), nemlig at skriftspråket skiller seg en del fra talespråket.

Norsk bokmål blir skrevet av mange mennesker, men for osloborgere og folk som bor på Østlandet er det nok ganske likt sånn man snakker. Det finnes jo en del unntak, som den stumme t-en i *det* og i bestemt form intetkjønn (*bildet*, uttalt [bilde]).

Dessuten har du i disse dialektene en hel del assimilasjon av såkalte _consonant clusters_ (konsonantansamlinger?). F.eks. rs, rd, rt, rn - hvorav de tre siste blir retroflekser.

Så mens norsk på ingen måte er et absolutt fonetisk språk er det i hvert fall ganske konsekvent når det gjelder uttale vs. staving.

En annen ting jeg kom på er Språkrådets fornorsking av stavemåten til fremmedord. Eksempler er:

chauffeur -> sjåfør
chocolade -> sjokolade
champagne -> sjampanje
cognac -> konjakk

(Ikke alle bruker de to siste, men de er ganske vanlige). Så vidt jeg vet bruker dansk (og svensk?) stavingen til fremmedord oftere enn man gjør på norsk.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, nu när jag tänker på det, så tror jag att den högsvenska variant som pratas i Finland påstås vara mer fonetisk än rikssvenskan. T.ex. uttalas endel bokstavskombinationer som i rikssvenskan krymps ihop (ändra skulle jag uttala som "än-dra", medan många svenskar antagligen skulle säga "änra". Rätta mig om jag har fel).

Och jo, svenskan har i många fall bibehållit en stavning av lånord som inte är helt försvenskad. Men det är ingen konsekvent regel, t.ex. är många tidiga franska låneord rätt försvenskade i sin form.


----------



## DrWatson

Kanske en utomstående synpunkt till saken men ändå... 

Jag har nu lärt mig svenska fem år, och jag anser att det var inte särskilt svårt att lära sig det svenska uttal. Förstår kan det möjligen bero på att vi för det mesta lärs det finlandsvenskt sättet att uttala. Det liknar ju finskt sätt mer än så kallad rikssvenska.

Men som finskspråkig måste säga att svensk pratas delvis inte på samma sätt som skrivs (vi har nog några undantag i finska också). Liksom jonquiliser sa, E-Ä -uttal, och O som kan vara antingen O eller mer som U. Förutom finns det några utländska ord som man inte alltid säger helt enligt svenskas uttalsregler.

Vi har också bekantat oss med norska i skolan, och den var inte så svår att förstå heller på grund av svenska, både talad och skriven. Jag har försökt lyssna på danska på TV och fatta ens nånting, men det har nog varit nästan mission impossible . Skriven är den ganska begriplig, jag har ju förstått Andreas meddelande (förhoppningsvis...).

Hoppas att jag har skrivit nånting som gäller saken och inte missförstått. Och korrigera mina fel, tack!


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Okay, så I andre er heller ikke heeeelt perfekte 

Det er rigtigt at Danmark ikke har nogen politik for at gøre sproget mere fonetisk og at vi staver udenlandske ord som de staves på de respektive sprog. Der har faktisk været forsøg på at 'danskificere' udenlandske ord som f.eks. remoulade = ræmolade, og selv den sidste stavemåde er korrekt dansk vælger de fleste at skrive det med den oprindelige franske stavemåde. Det skal være så svært som muligt! 

Ved nogen om der bliver gjort noget i Sverige for at bevare ligheden mellem talesprog og skriftsprog? 

Forresten er det sjovt at alle tre sprog har 'det', men ingen udtaler t'et.

Og til DrWatson vil jeg sige at du tilsyneladende har forstået mit indlæg perfekt! Og jeg forstår godt at du ikke fatter en skid af hvad vi siger ;-) Prøv at se den her:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk

Andreas


----------



## jonquiliser

DrWatson said:


> Kanske en utomståendes synpunkt på saken men ändå...



Ibland är utomståendes synpunkter betydligt mer upplysande. Som du ser, själv har jag lite svårt att säga något om frågan just för att jag lärt mig svenska som modersmål, och inte som andra språk. 



DrWatson said:


> Jag har nu lärt mig svenska i fem år, och jag anser att det inte var särskilt svårt att lära sig det svenska uttalet. Förstås kan det möjligen bero på att vi för det mesta lärs det finlandsvenska sättet att uttala. Det liknar ju finskt sätt mer än så kallad rikssvenska.
> 
> Men som finskspråkig måste jag säga att svenska pratas delvis annorlunda än det skrivs (vi har nog några undantag i finska också). Liksom jonquiliser sa, E-Ä -uttal, och O som kan vara antingen O eller mer som U. Förutom det finns det några utländska ord som man inte alltid säger helt enligt svenskans uttalsregler.
> 
> Vi har också bekantat oss med norska i skolan, och den var inte så svår att förstå heller på grund av svenska, både talad och skriven. Jag har försökt lyssna på danska på TV och fatta ens nånting, men det har nog varit nästan mission impossible . Skriven är den ganska begriplig, jag har ju förstått Andreas meddelande (förhoppningsvis...).
> 
> Hoppas att jag har skrivit nånting som gäller saken och inte missförstått. Och korrigera mina fel, tack!



Gällde precis saken, du har förstått helt rätt! Några små små rättelser bara, till ett i övrigt utmärkt skrivet meddelande! Och jag förstår inte heller talad danska något vidare...  Men den är ju ökänd för det också  (förlåt, det har ni säkert fått höra till lust och leda redan...!) En vän från Tyskland, som pratar svenska nästan intill perfektion, låter för övrigt väldigt dansk. Spännande, det där.



Andreas_Jensen said:


> Ved nogen om der bliver gjort noget i Sverige for at bevare ligheden mellem talesprog og skriftsprog?
> 
> Forresten er det sjovt at alle tre sprog har 'det', men ingen udtaler t'et.



Just det (just de ), vi uttalar inte heller t:et i "det". Men jag tror nog det är lite lättare att läsa när det finns där, som distinktion till de (i talspråk dom) - men det är nog antagligen en vanefråga. 

Hursomhelst, svenskan är väl inte direkt känd för sina progressiva språkreformer . För inte så länge sen (kanske en femtio-sextio år sen), läste jag nyligen, propsade man fortfarande på att man i skrift skulle använda personböjningarna för verb, även om ingen använde dem i normalt tal sedan väldigt, *väldigt* länge. I samma bok (vars namn jag inte minns just nu) nämndes danskan och norskan som var betydligt mer progressiva på den punkten (sades i boken alltså). Och på tal om verb, imperfekt-ändelserna är det väl ingen som uttalar (förutom oregelbundna verb som "gick" (av gå) förstås, och vissa andra, t.ex. hade, fast det här i knutarna åtminstone brukar sägas "hadde" ) men i skrift måste de användas ([ja sa] för "jag sade", [hon va] för "hon var" osv). Men igen, det känns liksom lättare att förstå en text där man skriver ut ändelserna.. Är det månne bara vanan? 

Sen finns det en del fall där olika stavningar accepteras - t.ex. kan man antingen använda de äldre formerna "mig", "dig" osv, eller skriva "mej", "dej"... "Redan" vs "ren" och "sedan" vs "sen" är ett annat exempel, även om de senare formerna "inte rekommenderas i vårdat språk".


----------



## le_canulard_emmerdé

jonquiliser said:


> Och på tal om verb, imperfekt-ändelserna är det väl ingen som uttalar (förutom oregelbundna verb som "gick" (av gå) förstås, och vissa andra, t.ex. hade, fast det här i knutarna åtminstone brukar sägas "hadde" ) men i skrift måste de användas ([ja sa] för "jag sade", [hon va] för "hon var" osv).


 
"Hon var" måste man ju förstås skriva, men "jag sa" är rätt accepterat i skrift, åtminstone i Sverige.



jonquiliser said:


> Sen finns det en del fall där olika stavningar accepteras - t.ex. kan man antingen använda de äldre formerna "mig", "dig" osv, eller skriva "mej", "dej"... "Redan" vs "ren" och "sedan" vs "sen" är ett annat exempel, även om de senare formerna "inte rekommenderas i vårdat språk".


 
"Ren" istället för "redan" är det väl ingen som säger nu för tiden? Inte i mina trakter i alla fall, förutom min mormor som är från Vasa.


----------



## jonquiliser

le_canulard_emmerdé said:


> "Hon var" måste man ju förstås skriva, men "jag sa" är rätt accepterat i skrift, åtminstone i Sverige.


Jo, kanhända, brukar bara lägga till -de:t för säkerhets skull 



le_canulard_emmerdé said:


> "Ren" istället för "redan" är det väl ingen som säger nu för tiden? Inte i mina trakter i alla fall, förutom min mormor som är från Vasa.



Vilket av alternativen är det som inte längre används? Jag använder i alla fall båda två ungefär lika mycket .

Välkommen till forumet, förresten, canulard


----------



## le_canulard_emmerdé

jonquiliser said:


> Vilket av alternativen är det som inte längre används?


 
Jag menade att "ren" inte används längre... men det kanske används 'Suomessa'...?


----------



## jonquiliser

Höh - jo, visst används det. Konstigt förresten om "ren" inte används längre där kring era knutar . Jaja, outgrundliga äro språkets vägar..!


----------



## DrWatson

Jag hade också aldrig hört att redan kunde bli "ren"... man lär sig hela tiden.

Förresten, hur accepterat är att använda "såna" i stället för "sådana" i skrift? Vår lärare säger "såna" när hon talar men jag är inte säker på att hur det är skriftligt.

Och jonquiliser, tack för korrigeringarna. Jag borde nog ha vetat de flesta, slarvfel är alltid so smygande . Nå, errare humanum est, tycker jag.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

La oss forsøke å holde oss til emnet, nemlig hvor lik de skandinaviske språkenes uttale er stavemåten 

Det du sier om "hon var" som blir uttalt uten 'r' er interessant; på norsk er det også en tendens til ikke å uttale /r/ foran de fleste konsonanter:

_Han *har* med en bok_ - /han *ha* me em bu:k/

(Her ser vi òg at /n/ + /b/ assimileres til /mb/). 

Foran vokal uttales den imidlertid:

_Han *har* en is_ - /han *har* en i:s/

Det gjør den vel på svensk òg (/hun var ensom/)?


----------



## le_canulard_emmerdé

Lemminkäinen said:


> Foran vokal uttales den imidlertid:
> 
> _Han *har* en is_ - /han *har* en i:s/
> 
> Det gjør den vel på svensk òg (/hun var ensom/)?


 
Det låter mer naturligt att inte uttala r:et, alltså /han va ensam/.


----------



## jonquiliser

Lemminkäinen said:


> Det du sier om "hon var" som blir uttalt uten 'r' er interessant; på norsk er det også en tendens til ikke å uttale /r/ foran de fleste konsonanter:
> 
> _Han *har* med en bok_ - /han *ha* me em bu:k/
> 
> (Her ser vi òg at /n/ + /b/ assimileres til /mb/).
> 
> Foran vokal uttales den imidlertid:
> 
> _Han *har* en is_ - /han *har* en i:s/
> 
> Det gjør den vel på svensk òg (/hun var ensom/)?


 


le_canulard_emmerdé said:


> Det låter mer naturligt att inte uttala r:et, alltså /han va ensam/.


 
Beror på. "Har" som komponent i en perfektiv-konstruktion skulle jag åtminstone uttala som "ha", alltså utan r:et. ("_ha du gjort de_", "_han ha int gjort de_") medan jag i andra fall skulle använda r:et, alltid, tror jag. _"Jag har en bok", "jag har många böcker"_. Ingen skillnad om "har" står före vokal eller konsonant. Men i det andra fallet ("jag har många...") är r:et nog mindre påtagligt. Med verbet "att vara" sägs det väl alltid "jag va" i imperfektiv, tror jag. 

Men, jag har inte uppmärksammat det här så väldigt mycket så jag kan inte säga säkert.

Jepp, Watson, det är mänskligt, ack så mänskligt, att fela


----------



## Aleco

Han *va* ensom høres bere ut på norsk også... Er sikkert et litt spesielt verb...


----------

